# Spearfishing a large Camouflaged Sleeping Dusky grouper



## spearfishinglog (Apr 7, 2011)

*Have a look at this video 
*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf7ksMGy8VE *

*comments welcomed*


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

I prefer a Hawaiian Sling.


----------

